
Spy Chief Complains That Edward Snowden Sped Up Spread of Encryption by 7 Years - jonbaer
https://theintercept.com/2016/04/25/spy-chief-complains-that-edward-snowden-sped-up-spread-of-encryption-by-7-years/
======
rurban
How can he even say that with a straight face? Those guys really need to be
professional lyers.

Terrorists, criminals and freedom fighters always used latest encryption tech
in hostile environments to protect themselves. Just look e.g. at the files
from the South African underground who made it public.

What Clapper (government, military, police, congress) really cares about is
mass decryption of the populations communication.

------
excalibur
If you were given a prediction three years ago that an event would occur in
seven years' time, and due to unforeseen circumstances said event occurred
today, it would have been four years ahead of schedule. Not seven. Forgive me
if I'm uncomfortable that the Director of National Intelligence fails to
understand a word problem that would make a fourth grader roll their eyes.

------
vermontdevil
Well that's a good thing for all of us including Clapper himself whether he
recognizes this or not.

------
pieter1976
Sounds right. I work for a _major_ Internet company and we locked down
everything tight post-Snowden.

